# Excel 2003 : Formatierung als Datum abstellen



## Mike Rofon (25. September 2006)

Da gab es schon mal einen Thread dazu, der is aber geschlossen so wie es aussieht und deshalb hat sich vielleicht keiner meine "Zusatzfrage" angesehen. Also mach ich das nochmal neu...

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/offic...tumanzeige-abstellen.html?highlight=excel+csv



> Hallo Community,
> 
> wie kann man bei Excel abstellen,
> dass z.B 1.1 ständig zu 01. Jan wird.
> ...



Stimmt leider nicht ganz.
Richtig ist: Die Darstellung wird wie n Text formatiert und sieht dann aus wie gewollt.
Aber versuch mal sowas als CSV zu exportieren.
Dort stehen dann wieder die ungewollten Datumsanzeigen drin.
Was in der Excel-Datei noch SO aussieht:
10 - 12 14 - 16 14 - 16 14 - 16 14 - 16 14 - 16 14 - 16
(wobei jedes Feld mit einem Hochkomma beginnt und als Text formatiert ist)
sieht nach dem Abspeichern als CSV-Datei so aus:
10. Dez 14 - 16 14 - 16 14 - 16 14 - 16 14 - 16 14 - 16
Hintergrund: Das is natürlich ne größere Tabelle mit einem Internet-Radio-Sendeplan, und die Zeile 14 - 16 Uhr , die sieht auch nach dem Export top aus.
Die Zeile 10 - 12 sah immer wie datum-formatiert aus, also hab ich mal probiert die 14 - 16 Zeile da drauf zu kopieren. Sah gut aus. Dann die erste Zelle nach '10 - 12 geändert .... Ergebnis sieht man: Nach dem CSV-Export ist diese eine Zelle plötzlich ein Datum und kein Text mehr. Kann natürlich auch gut sein, daß Excel aus "14 - 16" nicht wirklich n brauchbares Datum machen kann   
Nur wie bringt man Excel bei, dieses GRUNDSÄTZLICH auch "im Hintergrund" und beim CSV-Export zu unterlassen?


----------

